# Backup Monitor System for pickup truck



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Good Morning:

Does anyone use this item? Any suggestions on a brand? Wireless vs. wire. 

Thanks,


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Paula I have one wireless bought it at cabelas about $99.00. The bad thing about them is you stop turning your head around or look in you mirror. That little camera is amazing what you see. Like it alot. If I see you at Nod Brook I'll show you. But I don't know if Marshal has the ability to install it. Only a lawyer can install it.


----------



## duckhacker (Jul 5, 2010)

I have one that is wireless and the monitor is a GPS as well. Comes in handy, but the wireless can get sketchy at times. You'd get better performance hard-wiring it. Mine has that capability; I just don't use it enough to get motivated to run the wire.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

duckhacker said:


> I have one that is wireless and the monitor is a GPS as well. Comes in handy, but the wireless can get sketchy at times. You'd get better performance hard-wiring it. Mine has that capability; I just don't use it enough to get motivated to run the wire.


What kind do you have? Does the GPS work well? I want a backup camera for a dog truck so I don't run into things and can hook up my trailers more easily.

Steve


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

duckhacker said:


> I have one that is wireless and the monitor is a GPS as well. Comes in handy, but the wireless can get sketchy at times. You'd get better performance hard-wiring it. Mine has that capability; I just don't use it enough to get motivated to run the wire.


I have heard that about the wireless but was also told that they have improved. Have you had yours awhile?



Sabireley said:


> What kind do you have? Does the GPS work well? I want a backup camera for a dog truck so I don't run into things and can hook up my trailers more easily.
> 
> Steve


Steve: My husband ordered a backup camera through the internet. We could not find many available locally. It is due to come in next Monday - I will let you know how it is. If you have a trailer, you may want to look at the cameras that are offered for RV's. This is the dealer: http://www.tadibrothers.com/Products/CategoryProducts/BackupCameraKits


----------



## duckhacker (Jul 5, 2010)

Sabireley said:


> What kind do you have? Does the GPS work well? I want a backup camera for a dog truck so I don't run into things and can hook up my trailers more easily.
> 
> Steve



It's a VR3. I found it on clearance at Walmart for $25. I don't use the gps much, but it works pretty well, especially for that price. 




Paula Richard said:


> I have heard that about the wireless but was also told that they have improved. Have you had yours awhile?


I've had it for a year +/-. A buddy has one(just camera) he got at Autozone for under $100. It works pretty well too. I'm not sure of the brand.


----------



## tzappia (Aug 21, 2008)

Paula Richard said:


> I have heard that about the wireless but was also told that they have improved. Have you had yours awhile?
> 
> 
> 
> Steve: My husband ordered a backup camera through the internet. We could not find many available locally. It is due to come in next Monday - I will let you know how it is. If you have a trailer, you may want to look at the cameras that are offered for RV's. This is the dealer: http://www.tadibrothers.com/Products/CategoryProducts/BackupCameraKits


After reading this I ordered a wireless unit from them. It was a huge mistake as my order took forever to get and the unit came with little to no install instructions. When I called and asked for help I was given to a service tech who wasn't a friendly sort. I'll see how well their 30 day money back promise is as I will be returning it for a complete refund.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

tzappia said:


> After reading this I ordered a wireless unit from them. It was a huge mistake as my order took forever to get and the unit came with little to no install instructions. When I called and asked for help I was given to a service tech who wasn't a friendly sort. I'll see how well their 30 day money back promise is as I will be returning it for a complete refund.


 
I agree. I placed an order with them on 3/8 and didn't get the unit until the 20th. Terrible instructions. Could not get the monitor to work - would just have a white light when turned on. I called them and they had me return it (saying that there has never been a problem with one of their units), I requested that they send another one out by FED EX. and they agreed. They sent it but sent it by UPS ground!!!! GRRRR. The second one was received on 4/6 - almost one month from date of original order.

They tested the first unit and found it to be defective, the second unit didn't work either and i sent it back. Very dissatisfied with their service. I would not recommend them to anyone. I requested that they reimburse for shipping - we'll see what they do. Sorry you had to go through this as well. Luckily we found a local dealer to purchase one from.


----------

